# King Edward or CMH Lahore medical college...which is better?



## anila123 (Sep 3, 2011)

[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']Hi guys,[/FONT]
[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']I have a choice of going to either *King* *Edward* *Medical* *University or CMH Lahore Medical College*. Can someone please tell me which is better out of the two colleges as I am a UK citizen and will be returning to UK after completing this degree. Can someone please give me the pros and cons of both institutions. Any help is appreciated[/FONT]


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

anila123 said:


> [FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']Hi guys,[/font]
> [FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']I have a choice of going to either *King* *Edward* *Medical* *University or CMH Lahore Medical College*. Can someone please tell me which is better out of the two colleges as I am a UK citizen and will be returning to UK after completing this degree. Can someone please give me the pros and cons of both institutions. Any help is appreciated[/font]


King Edward is best Medical College of Pakistan at Public Sector!


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

King Edwards hands down


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

well King Edward is all time best medical university in Pakistan...:happy:


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

As a CMH student I would definately say going to King Edward would be better. In my opinion CMH is way too over ranked by people. Last year when I was applying everyone was like CMH, CMH, CMH and now that I am here we do have one of the best medical campus' but the fact is that it is filled with "paindu" people.


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

Catalyst13 said:


> As a CMH student I would definately say going to King Edward would be better. In my opinion CMH is way too over ranked by people. Last year when I was applying everyone was like CMH, CMH, CMH and now that I am here we do have one of the best medical campus' but the fact is that it is filled with "paindu" people.


Ha ha ha ha ha! paindu people?#laugh


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

Catalyst13 said:


> As a CMH student I would definately say going to King Edward would be better. In my opinion CMH is way too over ranked by people. Last year when I was applying everyone was like CMH, CMH, CMH and now that I am here we do have one of the best medical campus' but the fact is that it is filled with "paindu" people.


I agree CMH is way too overrated!#rofl


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

sammar said:


> well King Edward is all time best medical university in Pakistan...:happy:


Aga Khan medical university is king among all the medical institutions of pakistan . . 
it has no match in having outstanding departments, the system of education i.e modular type & the Aga Khan hospital offering all specialities with which it's attached.

King Edward is definitely on the 2nd no., though its history dates back to 150 years .
#cool


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

anila123 said:


> [FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']Hi guys,[/font]
> [FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']I have a choice of going to either *King* *Edward* *Medical* *University or CMH Lahore Medical College*. Can someone please tell me which is better out of the two colleges as I am a UK citizen and will be returning to UK after completing this degree. Can someone please give me the pros and cons of both institutions. Any help is appreciated[/font]


I am sorry, this is off topic, but congratulations on your admission to a best college in pakistan, you have a good choice, but can you tell me how did you get into these college after equivalence
if you are from UK and you probably would have done a-levels.


----------



## Justina12 (Aug 8, 2010)

HEC already released the results? I thought they said they will release them on the 1st week of November?


----------

